# available sub suffolk county ny



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Experinced sub available new equipment 2004sd 8.5 western V and snow blower, insurance if necessary.

Call scott 516-250-3528


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Fax your information with home and cell number. Must have at least 300,000.00 combined limits on insurance. 631/582-8245.


----------

